# Seit 2 Tagen Digest Fehler. Mirrorwechsel hilft nicht

## Erdie

Seit gestern bekommen ich immer sowas zu sehen:

```

!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /usr/portage/app-dicts/myspell-en/ChangeLog

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got: 4885

!!! Expected: 4491

!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /usr/portage/app-crypt/qca/ChangeLog

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got: 5471

!!! Expected: 5270

!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /usr/portage/app-text/aspell/ChangeLog

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got: 5600

!!! Expected: 5387

```

Wechsel auf andere Mirrors und auch löschen der entsprechenden ebuilds hat nicht gebracht. Mich wundert noch keinen Post dazu zu lesen. Geht das nur mir so? Ausserdem hatte ich noch nie einen digest Fehler auf changelog Dateien. Das ist schon etwas merkwürdig. Wie geht man damit am besten um?

----------

## JoHo42

Habe das gleiche Problem mit verschiedenen Programmen.

Darunter ist gentoo-source und chromium.

Beide Programme melden Fehler im Changelog.

Ich habe mehrmals ein sync durchgeführt keine Veränderung.

Ich warte mal ab, bevor ich irgendwelche Aktionen durchführe.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Erdie

.. guter Plan. Ich denke, abwarten ist das beste.

----------

## mike155

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1052614.html

----------

## Erdie

Problem hat sich bei mir automatisch gelöst.

----------

